# Why am i not welcome in this "public" forum?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

*Why am I not welcome in this "public" forum?*

_This posts borders on me speaking WAY out of turn. I am not a moderator of this forum and in no way responsible for its rules or content. This is just my observation and may well be deleted by the mods as counterproductive. If so, then that is for the best. They know better than I what is best for our community. This also may not be the best location for this information but I tried to pick a high traffic spot. That said....._

If you have received a wrist slap and feel unwanted or unappreciated in our group, then this post might explain why. I do not really care if non-Plumbing Professionals truly understand. Just consider this a bit of friendly advice. The forum rules state clearly that posting to this forum is reserved for Plumbing Professionals Only, those actively involved in the grandest of all licensed trades, Plumbing.

We are a funny lot here at the Zone. We want all the advances and relevant help possible but in general we do not allow professionals from other industries that are non-Plumbing Professionals, to be active posters. And this is certainly not a place to get self help for your DIY project. There are appropriate places for both and this is not one of them. Here is why...

*First and foremost*, we do not cater to DIY'ers or plumbing services provided illegally. If you do not possess the knowledge, skill, experience, AND PROPER LEGAL CREDENTIALS for performing plumbing services, then you are endangering yourself and others. These folks while on occasion may have the best of intentions, do not possess the knowledge or skill to properly protect the public's health regarding potable water and sanitary drainage. Whole nations have been devastated by improper handling of their water supply. Professional Plumbers take that responsibility VERY serious.

For example, the business of offering plumbing services is not like selling furniture. People do not die when the guy delivering your chair is inexperienced and unqualified for his job.

*Second*, a plumbing license requires effort to acquire. Depending on the laws of your state or provence, that effort could mean paying fees and jumping through some bureaucratic hoops. In other areas, you would have to amass a certain amount of field experience under the direct supervision of a licensed Plumber, take a test to prove your knowledge, and of course pay some fees. And then there are places like New York where earning the title of Licensed Master Plumber is worse than running for President of the United States.

All of that blood, sweat, and tears goes into our pride of the accomplishment. When we say Plumbing Professionals Only, we mean it. If you think you can waltz into our group just because you think you are smarter on a given topic than we are or Heaven forbid you think you are going to get some free advice on how to avoid hiring a Plumber, well...consider yourself warned. 

*Third*, I will not disagree that if you are solely focused in your trade like we are on plumbing, that you are likely to be much better at your craft than we are. You will also get no argument from me on your "possible" intrinsic value to the members of the Zone that may be in need of your services. 

It does not matter how much honey you bring into the hive, if you are not a hornet, you had best stay home. There are countless places and methods to gain new clients for your non-plumbng business. This is not that place. Many Zone members are business operators and as such we are constantly barraged by widget salespeople. This is our hang out with fellow tradesmen. We do not want your sales pitch and free advice. How would you like to have a sales pitch forced on you while having a conversation with your friends in your free time?

If you want my business, then you will have to get through my gate keeper first. She can be reached at (405) 691-5757. Good luck. If you cannot figure the rest out from there, then you do not deserve my business.

*Fourth*, many Plumbing Professionals will get a brow beating for ignoring the "unwritten" rule and request for posting an introduction before making other posts. What exactly do you think a non-Plumbing Professional is going to get? The red carpet? I think not.

And that is why you are not welcome in our public (yet somewhat exclusive) forum.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

To make a comment on this topic, the full thread can be viewed by clicking on this link:

 Why Am I Not Welcome In This Public Forum?


----------

